# Wagner-ish



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Stay tuned - and click on the link - to see/hear a Wagnerish opera.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Arguably, just about every opera composed after ~1875 could be considered Wagnerish.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Good God, a Wagner parody? Into what irreverent licentious wickedness has the world fallen? And to target children nonetheless... have we no shame?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Stay tuned - and click on the link - to see/hear a Wagnerish opera.


Yes, this one's a classic.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

I've seen this dozens of times before, but this is the first time I've seen it with subtitles--moreover with subtitles that twy to wepwicate the inimitable vocal stylings of the protagonist.


----------

